# Ebenezer Erskine on the covenant of grace and the covenants of duty



## Reformed Covenanter (Sep 30, 2019)

The covenants of a church are her glory; God’s covenant of grace and promise, and their covenants of duty and gratitude, Rom. ix. 4, it is said of the Old Testament church “To them belonged the adoption, the glory, and the covenants.” God’s covenant of grace and promise is the glory of a church. ...

For the rest of this quotation, see Ebenezer Erskine on the covenant of grace and the covenants of duty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

